# l28 engine help?????????????



## wangan (Feb 16, 2006)

is it possible to build a twin turbo, 3.1 liter, 620ps using a l28 engine???


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

anything is possible.. but ill doubt you can drive that thing on the streets...


----------



## pogo2501 (Feb 20, 2006)

well you can there is a japaneeeeeeese guy making the the twin turbo ducting and selling the turbos on ebay for ???? money i dont remember but i have seen them on there numerous times


----------



## Yokohama (Mar 22, 2006)

You don't need twin-turbo to be fast. Just look at the trends for many Mk4 and GT-R, single turbo. If you don't mind some lag, then save yourself money and problems and stay single turbo.
Put the money you save into head and intake work, that will make the most of it.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Where did you pull that power figure from? it does not take much to have an incredibly fast street car.


----------



## Shadytrixta1 (May 20, 2006)

I have a link on my comp. at home(im on the work comp. now)Of a tt setup on an L28.Im not sure if they bored it out any but i will check when i get home tonight.And post up the link they have a few more bad ass Z's on the page.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

jeff P has a bored out 280ZX at 3.1 and hes pushing a little over 415 hp @ 473 foot lbs of torque... and his clutch barly held up.. i think 620HP is a little too much.. but heres his web page.. probably the best built 280ZX out there...

http://www.angelfire.com/extreme/280zxt/


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes it is possible with an L28 but you will be shelling out major $$$$ to make it that powerful. If you have the $$$$, I'd suggest an RB26DETT, or a V8 (SBC) swap. 
And for information regarding building an L28ET, RB26 OR SBC with that much power:
HybridZ

For V8 swaps:
V8 conversion manuals, parts for V8 S10, Datzun Z, Jaguar, Chevy TPI & TBI, Colorado, Astro Van V8, Volvo 200 & 700


----------

